# Jon Jones injured, Phil Davis to replace him VS. Rashad Evans



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/23365/jon...-vs-rashad-evans-now-targeted-for-ufc-133.mma



> With UFC light-heavyweight champion Jon Jones (13-1 MMA, 7-1 UFC) injured, UFC officials have now booked a bout between the champ's original opponent, Rashad Evans (15-1-1 MMA, 10-1-1 UFC), and replacement Phil Davis (9-0 MMA, 5-0 UFC).
> 
> Sources today confirmed with MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) the new matchup, which takes place at UFC 133. The Canadian Press' Neil Davidson first reported the opponent switch, which was later officially announced by the UFC.
> 
> ...


Things just got more interesting.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rashad is cursed, he will never get that belt back!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lame.


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

*Jon Jones injured, Phil Davis vs. Rashad Evans now targeted for UFC 133*

What are your thoughts people?



> With UFC light-heavyweight champion Jon Jones (13-1 MMA, 7-1 UFC) injured, UFC officials now are targeting a bout between the champ's original opponent, Rashad Evans (15-1-1 MMA, 10-1-1 UFC), and replacement Phil Davis (9-0 MMA, 5-0 UFC).
> 
> Sources today confirmed with MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) the new matchup, which is expected to take place at UFC 133. The Canadian Press' Neil Davidson first reported the opponent switch.
> 
> ...


Source: http://mmajunkie.com/news/23365/jon...-vs-rashad-evans-now-targeted-for-ufc-133.mma

I'm thinking, Mr Wonderful may have a chance against Evans. Then Davis to dethrone Jones!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

So much for Davis taking the rest of the year off like planned. Should be a good fight, but Rashad's game is probably too much for Davis's athleticism to overcome.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Jon Jones injured, Phil Davis vs. Rashad Evans now targeted for UFC 133
> by John Morgan and Dann Stupp on Apr 25, 2011 at 12:50 pm ET
> With UFC light-heavyweight champion Jon Jones (13-1 MMA, 7-1 UFC) injured, UFC officials now are targeting a bout between the champ's original opponent, Rashad Evans (15-1-1 MMA, 10-1-1 UFC), and replacement Phil Davis (9-0 MMA, 5-0 UFC).
> 
> ...



Holy**** I'll have to think about this...

I don't know who to cheer for:confused02:


Thanks for posting OP


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Aww mannnnn, you're killing me! This is awful news to me! I was really looking forward to that fight. Plus, I think the Davis vs. Evans fight is a mismatch. Davis himself just stepped out to work on his game due to lack of experience/time in the sport and Rashad is a veteran and former LHW champion. I think Rashad will smoke Davis thus derailing his momentum and leaving us still hungry for the fight we originally wanted. Ahh well. Such is the sport of MMA. It gives and takes away.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is horrendous matchmaking as well.

I hate everything about this.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Jones is ducking Rashad


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> This is horrendous matchmaking as well.
> 
> I hate everything about this.


x 50. This is whack as hell.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> x 50. This is whack as hell.


Exactly. Davis needs to be brought along more slowly imo.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Jones is ducking Rashad


in before Limba takes you to school


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Really terrible news. Phil Davis vs Rashad sounds like it has the potential to be a hug fest.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Big opportunity for Davis. I think it's gonna be a crazy fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Jones Being injured sucks, and it seems like these two are two magnets pushing each other away... Sad 

BTW dude, what have you done to the format of the text, this page is like 7,8 miles wide :S

Davis has a bright future no doubt, but this is like being weened off breatmilk and onto whiskey...

In the case he beats Rashad, awesome, but I really think that he needed some time off to develop and so on... We'll have to see, but I predict Evans winning here, sadly :/


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Awesome Anderson Silva interview. Helwani now trying to get Davis, Jones or Evans on the phone line live.... http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/04/25/the-mma-hour-with-anderson-silva-ed-soares-in-studio/

Then Iceman and BJ Penn.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

No comments about Rashad putting it all on the line and not waiting for a title shot?

Personally, I think Dana hates Rashad and is praying that Davis is as good as I think he is and will knock Rashad off.

I also think it's a ballsy matchup that fans should be saying thank you for.

Bringin' along slowly is for boxing:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

enceledus said:


> Really terrible news. Phil Davis vs Rashad sounds like it has the potential to be a hug fest.


Over half his wins are finishes, that's not a bad rate. But over half of those were against mediocre competition.

I'm not really sure if it's going to be a hugfest. Both guys are great wrestlers so there's a decent chance one of them can nullify the other's clinches and takedowns if they want to keep it a striking war.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

okay, so davis is replacing jones in the title fight? so winner of this fight gets an interim belt.. or is dana ******* rashad in the ass without so much as a courtesy spit?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Jones Being injured sucks, and it seems like these two are two magnets pushing each other away... Sad
> 
> BTW dude, what have you done to the format of the text, this page is like 7,8 miles wide :S


It's cause he used the code tag instead of quote- code tag was designed for displaying programming code where preserving lines in their entirety (rather than wrapping text down to the next line like quote or standard tag-less posts do) is very important.

I'm gonna change that as I merge this though, cause this nuts.



xeberus said:


> okay, so davis is replacing jones in the title fight? so winner of this fight gets an interim belt.. or is dana ******* rashad in the ass without so much as a courtesy spit?


Although I don't like interim titles, it would suck for Rashad, after taking so much time off to wait for Shogun, and then now losing his title shot for who knows how much longer.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't think of that. I sure as hell hope it's not an interim title fight, but Rashad didn't seem too eager to have a non title fight the last time. His last fight was in May 2010...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

huh.... what??

Soooo this will prove that Rashad could beat the fighter he was 3 years ago?

That's harsh of me to throw at Davis, but seriously?? This is the match-up?

I thought this thread was a troll thread for sure. Guess not!


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I wonder what Rashad thinks about the consequences to his "brand" will be after this fight.

Anyways I just had to air my bad opinion of Rashad again but that's where it ends for this fight. If Davis' last fight is any indication of where he stands in the LHW ladder then we're going to see Rashad knock him out. I'm saddened to see Davis take this fight as he seemed to have identified that he needed to do a lot of work and would be taking some time off from actual matchups.

I hate to be a conspiracy theory guy but I smell a lot of politics involved in the LHW picture.​


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> Jon Jones injured, Phil Davis to replace him VS. Rashad Evans


Well THIS SUCKS! :thumbsdown:
FU#^*~*%$%#&[email protected] CRAP! :angry04: :angry08:

I was looking forward to Jones sending Rashad to Vera's doctor to repair a broken orbital.

Honestly i don't know how much does for Jones' schedule though. 
His fight with Rashad was supposed to take place in September/october annyway. With this injury, i suppose his 1st title defense will take place in November/December maybe...?! :confused02:



oldfan said:


> in before Limba takes you to school


*LMAO* :happy02:
Rusty is cool. I don't wanna send him to school, unless it's a college campus full of hot girls. 

Annyway, i'm gonna root for Davis in this one.
And i have a feeling it's gonna be a wrestling match + 90% of it.



xeberus said:


> okay, so davis is replacing jones in the title fight? so winner of this fight gets an interim belt.. or is dana ******* rashad in the ass without so much as a courtesy spit?


I f*cking hope NOT! It makes no sense! It's not like Jones is out for 1 year (at least i hope not)!
They were supposed to fight at the end of the year, something that could still happen.

Basically this is a No.1 contender's fight imo.



demoman993 said:


> If Davis' last fight is any indication of where he stands in the LHW ladder then we're going to see Rashad knock him out.


Because Rashad is such an elite striker, right?! LOL

Nogueira is a much better striker than Rashad and Davis managed to shut him down.

Evans vs Davis will be a wrestling match.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

This stinks, and is all wrong for Davis, despite it being a 'great opportunity'.

Seriously, the UFC will have screwed this up big time, and Davis will no doubt feel he can't say no to such an offer, for fear of recrimination.

Couldn't we maybe have seen Evans/Griffin 2 or Rampage/Evans 2 instead, later this year ?

Also, if Jones injured his hand in the title win, why has it taken until now for all this to occur ?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Such a lame match up. I'm surprised Evans even accepted this. Aside from an easy win, he has nothing to gain from this. Nothing.


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Jones Out, Evans to face Davis instead*

Wow, all this back and fourth and now we don't get to watch the fight of Friends turned Enemies


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Have any source to back it up?

Edit: It's all over the MMA sites.


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow I was kinda of shocked that I didn't see a thread about this when I made mine.



AlphaDawg said:


> Such a lame match up. I'm surprised Evans even accepted this. Aside from an easy win, he has nothing to gain from this. Nothing.


I agree that he don't have much to gain from this, but it at least keeps him active against decent comp. while he waits for Jones.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Do people never look before creating new threads? 3rd one on the subject so far...


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Seems no one likes this matchup, if enough people complain then Dana will scrap it.

It's horrible matchmaking. Why feed such a raw guy to Rashad, as a replacement for what would have been a big title fight? It makes little sense and is bad for Davis. He's obliged to accept but I bet he isn't particularly happy with this, he needs time before stepping in with the top guys.

Rashad wins this fight standing.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't believe this, WOW.



Wow.



I think Davis is a monster, people thinking Lil Nog is the best striker he's faced are insane. The guy dismantled Gustaffson and Brian Stann.


I can't believe this, this is crazy, I think this fight is actually going to be pretty great and they're lining up Davis vs. Jones pretty blatantly.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Can't believe this, WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My reluctance to see this fight honestly stems only from his showing against Lil Nog. Maybe Nog fought the fight of his life and Davis was off, who knows. But he didn't impress as much as I hoped he would.

Credit his gameplanning for switching to the single in that 2nd round and being able to secure td's after that but he looked terrible in the 1st. Td's stuffed over and over and looked hesitant in the stand up aside from his kicks.

Was hoping for a more dominant performance but maybe he'll surprise everyone and dominate Rashad. Be lying if I said I wouldn't enjoy it 

Either way, here's to it being a great fight:thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn this sucks. Not looking forward to this fight as much as the Jones fight. Hope Davis destroys Rashad, but I think Rashad can give him a few problems.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> My reluctance to see this fight honestly stems only from his showing against Lil Nog. Maybe Nog fought the fight of his life and Davis was off, who knows. But he didn't impress as much as I hoped he would.
> 
> Credit his gameplanning for switching to the single in that 2nd round and being able to secure td's after that but he looked terrible in the 1st. Td's stuffed over and over and looked hesitant in the stand up aside from his kicks.
> 
> ...



I think Davis looked great in that fight honestly. Lil Nog looked amazing and crisp and had been training for wrestlers for the last three fights, so his TDD was spot on.


But Davis did some super-human take downs and take down attempts that I honestly couldn't believe Nog was able to stuff. I wish there was some gifs up of them.


And really with a guy like Lil Nog how else can you beat him? You're not likely to sub him and he was only KO'd once ages ago by Soko.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

So bummed. Think Rashad vs Davis is a wack matchup as well. Yeah. Bummed.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

This has really put me off this fight card now :/


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Gotta be honest... I am intrigued by this match up.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

After watching the Nog and Brills fight I was expecting Davis to run through him is my point. When Phil didn't I was dissapoint. 

Apparently I underestimated Nogs ability or maybe Davis isn't as talented as I had hoped. Luckily, we shall see soon enough


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn .. Rashad must be trippin out right now , what a horrible 12 mo period .. He sacrificed and waited for his title shot , got injured and now has to fight a dangerous young talent ..


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Saiyan3s said:


> Damn .. Rashad must be trippin out right now , what a horrible 12 mo period .. He sacrificed and waited for his title shot , got injured and now has to fight a dangerous young talent ..



Yeah so true. It's been a HELL of a wait for Rashad and I'm sure it's starting to really hurt his morale. And if he loses to Davis it's going to put him back to square one really. Maybe if he loses they can line up Shogun vs. Rashad.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Saiyan3s said:


> Damn .. Rashad must be trippin out right now , what a horrible 12 mo period .. He sacrificed and waited for his title shot , got injured and now has to fight a dangerous young talent ..


Half of the blame goes to himself. He should have fought after he beat Rampage IMO. It's a tough sport and people get injured, out of all the people he should know that. Now he's been on the shelf for quite some time now and has a non-title fight after all.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Gotta be honest... I am intrigued by this match up.


me too



RustyRenegade said:


> After watching the Nog and Brills fight I was expecting Davis to run through him is my point. When Phil didn't I was dissapoint.
> 
> Apparently I underestimated Nogs ability or maybe Davis isn't as talented as I had hoped. Luckily, we shall see soon enough


me too


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't even think it was right of Dana to offer Davis this fight. I have a lot of respect for Phil and suspect he'll be a top dog one day, but having just IDed his issues, I was looking forward to seeing him take some time off to better himself as a fighter. Stinks that Dana no doubt put him on the spot. It's not that I don't think Mr. Wonderful can hang with Rashad... it's that the man had literally just said he'd like to take some time away to work on his craft.

That, and they could have scrapped Shogun vs. Forrest for Shogun vs. Evans, which I'm certain would have got the fans talking.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't even think it was right of Dana to offer Davis this fight. I have a lot of respect for Phil and suspect he'll be a top dog one day, but having just IDed his issues, I was looking forward to seeing him take some time off to better himself as a fighter. Stinks that Dana no doubt put him on the spot. It's not that I don't think Mr. Wonderful can hang with Rashad... it's that the man had literally just said he'd like to take some time away to work on his craft.
> 
> That, and they could have scrapped Shogun vs. Forrest for Shogun vs. Evans, which I'm certain would have got the fans talking.



All true but, I have a feeling that win or lose, training for and fighting this fight will do more to improve his game than anything else he could possibly do.

This is his chance. You can't always script your career. You fight.
raise01:raise01: Mr. Wonderful.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Quick note:


Since February 2010, Rashad Evans has fought one time.

Since February 2010, Phil Davis has fought five times.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I even believe Mr. Wonderful could pull this off.

But only by decision..


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

So it begins. Jones/davis for the lhw title is inevitable. Here's hoping davis has what it takes to take out Rashad.


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

I wasn't real impressed by Davis in his last outing. I think there is more hype surrounding him than is warrented. That being said, I belive he will make a fight of it. I just feel Evans has more ways to win.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rashad will hold him against the Cage Rampage style and win a decision.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't wait to see Rashad in the action to be honest. His been training and improving himself for quite some time now and last time we saw him, he pulled off a victory against the beast in Rampage. 

I do hope Davis has what it takes though.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rethinking about this fight has me wondering if Davis can win this. Mostly my change came about thinking about all the stress and drama Evans brought into his life and training camp recently. It could be that Evans has disrupted too much and that when he comes into the fight won't be adequately prepared and focused. While he has tons of experience any slacking off and he could pay huge for it.

Anyone think Jackson will offer Evans his services? <- Serious question by the way.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Rethinking about this fight has me wondering if Davis can win this. Mostly my change came about thinking about all the stress and drama Evans brought into his life and training camp recently. It could be that Evans has disrupted too much and that when he comes into the fight won't be adequately prepared and focused. While he has tons of experience any slacking off and he could pay huge for it.
> 
> *Anyone think Jackson will offer Evans his services? <- Serious question by the way.*


Greg Jackson is a reasonable man and i'm sure he'd train him if they talked through. Rashad did say in a radio show that his angry at Greg for lying though, Rashads pride would be the biggest obstacle and i doubt their going to be working together.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Rethinking about this fight has me wondering if Davis can win this. Mostly my change came about thinking about all the stress and drama Evans brought into his life and training camp recently. It could be that Evans has disrupted too much and that when he comes into the fight won't be adequately prepared and focused. While he has tons of experience any slacking off and he could pay huge for it.
> 
> *Anyone think Jackson will offer Evans his services? <- Serious question by the way*.


No. If he did Rashad could not accept.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rashad was a huge fan of Rampage until the show and I'm sure they're not on unfriendly terms at this point.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

for some strange reason, I see evans losing this one, too sensitive...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

this is bullshit. nobody wants to see this matchup. How can you cancel a highly awaited LHW championship fight and replace it with this?

Rashad needs to be fighting Shogun or even Bader? i'm sure they're both up for it. Phil should be fighting B level competition so he can sharpen his skills and build up his confidence. This fight will more than likely end in a UD victory for Rashad and it wont be pretty.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Saiyan3s said:


> Damn .. Rashad must be trippin out right now , what a horrible 12 mo period .. He sacrificed and waited for his title shot , got injured and now has to fight a dangerous young talent ..





khoveraki said:


> Yeah so true. It's been a HELL of a wait for Rashad and I'm sure it's starting to really hurt his morale. And if he loses to Davis it's going to put him back to square one really. Maybe if he loses they can line up Shogun vs. Rashad.


It was Evans' decision to wait for Shogun. No one forced him to.
He could have fought at least once, until Shogun would have come back from injury. But i guess he was too scared to fight someone else and lose his title shot.
Can't blame him, but on the other hand, feeling sorry for him isn't the right decision either.

*"Life is all about the choices we make"* - fits perfectly in this case.



Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't even think it was right of Dana to offer Davis this fight. I have a lot of respect for Phil and suspect he'll be a top dog one day, but having just IDed his issues, *I was looking forward to seeing him take some time off to better himself as a fighter.* Stinks that Dana no doubt put him on the spot. It's not that I don't think Mr. Wonderful can hang with Rashad... it's that the man had literally just said he'd like to take some time away to work on his craft.
> 
> That, and they could have scrapped Shogun vs. Forrest for Shogun vs. Evans, which I'm certain would have got the fans talking.


Bolded part: Davis was one of the most actice fighters in the past 15 months - 5 fights! That's pretty awesome, if you consider how often other fighters have fought in the meantine.

He could have used a small break, but he won't let this opportunity slip away. He's not crazy.

He watched Jones grab a surprise title shot and become Champion - that's got to be great motivation.

Again i insist: *"Life is all about the choices we make"* - fits perfectly in this case.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

vilify said:


> this is bullshit. nobody wants to see this matchup. How can you cancel a highly awaited LHW championship fight and replace it with this?
> 
> Rashad needs to be fighting Shogun or even Bader? i'm sure they're both up for it. Phil should be fighting B level competition so he can sharpen his skills and build up his confidence. This fight will more than likely end in a UD victory for Rashad and it wont be pretty.


A lot of people want davis/jones. This ends in either davis/jones or rashad/jones


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

WTF is this ?


UFC have gone ape shit, Jones got injured but seriously it does seem very strange the way things have turned out.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Oops I didn't realize we were talking about Greg Jackson instead of Quinton Jackson.


----------



## bjjmatmop (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm not even a big Rashad Evans fan, but damn... that's some horrible luck. He waits on an injured Shogun for a titleshot, then gets hurt himself, so his training partner steps in for the title shot, then HE gets hurt, and now Rashad is left with a huge layoff and a fight with Phil Davis. And like others have mentioned - that's not even a very interesting matchup for him. If he loses people will start to write him off, and if he wins people will say 'big deal, who has Phil Davis beat?'. He'll pretty much have to dominate to make any sort of headway here.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Imagine how funny it will be if Rashad loses.

All of the talk, all of the crying, all of the insults, all of the bullshit....for nothing.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Man i dont like rashad at all but he is getting the shaft on this whole title thing.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Relavate said:


> Man i dont like rashad at all but he is getting the shaft on this whole title thing.



Dana proving again he hates people who wait around for a title shot.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Dana proving again he hates people who wait around for a title shot.


That he also refuses to fight teammates is another negative against him in Danas eyes too boot.

In the words of Dave Chapelle "Rashad is fawkin up!"


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry for Davis, but I'd actually like to see Rashad completely inialate him, just to give JBJ something to think about for when they do eventually meet. Everybody thinks JBJ will run through Rashad (or atleast do), but it'd be fun to see him dominate Davis, just make their eventual meeting that much more interesting.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> So much for Davis taking the rest of the year off like planned. Should be a good fight, but Rashad's game is probably too much for Davis's athleticism to overcome.


This exactly. Would've liked to see Davis take some time off to further evolve his game, but gotta give him props for taking this gigantic fight. Unfortunately I don't see him beating Rashad at all, I actually see Rashad TKOing him in the first couple of rounds.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Also, if Jones injured his hand in the title win, why has it taken until now for all this to occur ?


Well, he was actually suspended indefinitely for a hand injury after the fight.



> Jon Jones: Suspended indefinitely pending X-ray, MRI and orthopedic clearance of right hand


According to Jones' manager the MRI was only done recently:



> "Jon hurt his hand in the 'Shogun' Rua fight," Kawa today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com). "He hurt his hand really bad, but it's also something that's been bothering him for a long time – all the way back to his wrestling days in college. On his right hand, his thumb and forefinger and the area in between becomes very, very swollen. It gets to the point where he can't even make a fist.
> 
> "As the week after the fight with 'Shogun' went by, his hand started to feel a little bit better. The UFC immediately had the hand X-rayed because they thought it might be broken, and the results came back negative. He was told just to rest the hand, and it would probably get better. Unfortunately, the pain remained, and even shaking people's hands was starting to hurt him very badly. He told me how bad it was hurting, and I was in the middle of discussion with the UFC for the Rashad Evans fight, which was expected to take place in Philadelphia."
> 
> ...


It doesn't really apply here, though it was my initial thought when I heard about this. Plenty of surgeries are only done after a follow up test weeks after the initial injury for swelling to go down and to see if they're healing naturally from rehab.

So you get stuff like this from Cain Velasquez all the time:



> "[The injury] happened in the Brock fight," Velasquez said. "After the fight, I felt fine. Later that night, my body starting cooling down, and my shoulder was jacked up. I knew something wasn't right. I saw the doctor and got an MRI, and he said I had a torn rotator cuff. They said, 'We'll try to do rehab first. We'll rehab it for six weeks and see how it's going.' I did that, and finally when the six weeks was up, we had another MRI. The muscle was still torn, so that said, 'We've got to have surgery. The rehab didn't help it.'
> 
> "We tried to do it without surgery so I could get back as quickly as possible, but that didn't work, so we'll do the other stuff. ... I thought I was doing the right thing by trying to get the rehab done and get healthy that way and go ahead with training. I thought I was doing a good thing."


Fighters are always upset when physical rehab doesn't work, because they feel like they wasted their time. But if a doctor were to schedule invasive surgery on an athlete without even trying rehab first (when rehab is legitimately possible) they'd be pretty irresponsible.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Rashad's fight to lose. He should be able to match Davis in the grappling department and his striking is on another level.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe if enough people complain, Dana will scratch the fight.

Wouldn't be the first time. Though, I personally find some intrigue in the bout.


----------



## Jolldan (Apr 20, 2011)

Really hope Davis wins this fight because he's a really likeble guy and he just looks like a monster lol. Think if Davis can get him down Rashad might struggle to get back up. Davis just seems so strong on the ground.


Come on Mr Wonderful !!!!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jones may be out for a while, be interesting to see how it affects his rhythm.

This seems like strange matchmaking, but it is similar to the Jones situation where there was no one of higher ranking available to take Rashad's place, and right now Davis is just about the only guy coming off a win who's available.

I reckon Evans outworks Davis though, tires him out and wins via TKO or UD.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

SM33 said:


> Jones may be out for a while, be interesting to see how it affects his rhythm.
> 
> This seems like strange matchmaking, but it is similar to the Jones situation where there was no one of higher ranking available to take Rashad's place, and right now Davis is just about the only guy coming off a win who's available.
> 
> *I reckon Evans outworks Davis though, tires him out and wins via TKO or UD.*


You realize he gassed in the 3rd round of his 2 last fights, right?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, I don't even know what to think. Rashad isn't having the best year so far. Hopefully a win will change that. Man, this sucks in a way because I really really really really like Davis. Love his personality and like his grappling skills. But he is being thrust into such a spot far too soon. Respect him for taking on such a challenge, that shows balls, but Rashad's on another level at this stage in his career. THAT SAID...Davis can still cause Rashad problems. I think Davis is probably the more physical stronger of the two and I imagine he has good takedown defence. But Rashad's striking will get the better of him in a 5 round fight. Sorry Davis but gotta go with my boy on this.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Wow, I don't even know what to think. Rashad isn't having the best year so far. Hopefully a win will change that. Man, this sucks in a way because I really really really really like Davis. Love his personality and like his grappling skills. But he is being thrust into such a spot far too soon. Respect him for taking on such a challenge, that shows balls, but Rashad's on another level at this stage in his career. THAT SAID...Davis can still cause Rashad problems. I think Davis is probably the more physical stronger of the two and I imagine he has good takedown defence. But Rashad's striking will get the better of him in a 5 round fight. Sorry Davis but gotta go with my boy on this.



This isn't a title fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Jones may be out for a while, be interesting to see how it affects his rhythm.
> 
> This seems like strange matchmaking, but it is similar to the Jones situation where there was no one of higher ranking available to take Rashad's place, and right now Davis is just about the only guy coming off a win who's available.
> 
> *I reckon Evans outworks Davis though, tires him out and wins via TKO or UD.*


You've got that the wrong way round. If any ones cardio is suspect, it's Shad's. I can see Big Phil tiring him out if any thing.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I personally think Rashad is a cardio machine. He only gassed out in his last two fights because he got tagged and was in huge trouble late.

His recovery time and heart showed class in both fights :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Cardio Machines don't get tired, period. GSP, Nick Diaz, Diego Sanchez, Cain Velasquez, those guys are what you call cardio machines, they never show signs of tiring.

Rashad has on numerous occasions shown signs of gassing and tiring, he certainly ain't no cardio machine.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> He only gassed out in his last two fights because he got tagged and was in huge trouble late.


Kinda like what happened to Shogun against Jones, right?! 
Getting tagged then gassing.....

Thanks for admitting this is possible. :thumb03:



Mckeever said:


> Cardio Machines don't get tired, period. GSP, Nick Diaz, Diego Sanchez, Cain Velasquez, those guys are what you call cardio machines, they never show signs of tiring.
> 
> Rashad has on numerous occasions shown signs of gassing and tiring, he certainly ain't no cardio machine.


^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

limba said:


> Kinda like what happened to Shogun against Jones, right?!
> Getting tagged then gassing.....
> 
> Thanks for admitting this is possible. :thumb03:


It is limba, but Rashad was more danzed then gasses there. He didn't knew where he was. 

You don't automatically gas out, you just lose your senses from being punched hard. He started doing the spanky leg or how is it called..


However that wasn't at all the case in the Shogun fight, cause it was clear as day that Shogun did not gas from that knee, cause like I told you before he was the same fighter after. The grappling exchange did it!

I really hope you still don't believe that this was the real Shogun limba..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> It is limba, but Rashad was more danzed then gasses there. He didn't knew where he was.
> 
> You don't automatically gas out, you just lose your senses from being punched hard. He started doing the spanky leg or how is it called..
> 
> ...


My point is and always will be: when you get hit, you tend to lose it and even gas. And if one fighter gets rocked and then gasses, this normally applies to other fighters also. Especially when getting hit tagged, time and time again like Shogun. Whether that was the real Shogun or not, we will never know. I tend to think the truth is somewhere in the middle. I hope i'm gonna see Jones vs Shogun 2 one day.

But..back on topic: i don't believe Evans is a cardio machine. Like Mck said: GSP, Cain, Guida, Diaz, Diego, Fitch - those are cardio machines.

Rashad has medium cardio imo.

And i have Davis beating him by *UD*. 
It's gonna be a wrestling match. This fight will look like BJ vs Fitch - but not as technical and with less BJJ involved.
_
If Evans loses this - *he is done at LHW.* 
Might as well get ready for the MW division..._


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I didn't say Evans is a cardio machine, I just reckon he can make the fight more tiresome for Davis than himself. He can put Davis against the cage, put him on his back, really frustrate him.

But of course, the inactivity of Evans and regular activity of Davis does make this fight more even.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SM33 said:


> I didn't say Evans is a cardio machine, I just reckon he can make the fight more tiresome for Davis than himself. He can put Davis against the cage, put him on his back, really frustrate him.
> 
> But of course, the inactivity of Evans and regular activity of Davis does make this fight more even.


Bobby said Evans is a cardio machine. 


I'm curious to see how Evans can handle a great wrestler.
Because, let's be honest who was the last great wrestler he has faced?! 
I would say it was Tito Ortiz, 4 years ago. And the fight was a draw.

Of course, Davis will have the same *problems*.

But i can see Davis holding his own a winning a close UD in the end. He's bigger, faster and stronger, when it comes to doing his shoots. 

My opinion of course.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Davis is so much faster in all aspects than Rashad that it's going to be laughable come fight time. He can shoot for a clinch throw, change to a double, switch to a single faster than Rashad can tweak his nipples.



The size difference will be pretty considerable as well.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Rashad's cardio is underrated these days. Much like his other abilities. Whoever said he gassed in his last two fights really needs to understand the difference between gassing and being hurt. In the Thiago Silva fight he set a very high pace from the get go and completely outgrappled the bigger Silva for a good 15 mins. After Rashad got rocked, he started talking to himself to regain his composure, hence why some may have saw is mouth open a little bit towards the end of the fight. He was in no way gassed. Was he maybe a lil tired? Probably, most fighters are by the end of the 3rd round, specially wrestlers. But was he tired to the point where he couldn't continue at a decent pace?? Hell ******* ******* no. 

The Rampage fight is probably the best we have ever seen Rashad from a cardio stand point. Man could've went 5 rounds in tha fight if he wanted to. Please somebody tell me where he started to gas? Because unless i'm as blind as a bat, Rashad looked like an energiser bunny vs Rampage. He was breathing through his nose towards the end of the round, still had his hands up and was able to jump in and out of strikes with ease. All this at the end of the 3rd round...what's the evidence of him gassing there?? 

Anyways, unfortunately for Davis, Rashad's on a mission right now to end the reign of Bones. I respect Davis for taking on a tall order but Rashad is too complete a fighter these days for Davis to just go out and man handle. Davis won't dictate where the fight takes place this timebut his athleticism and strength may still give Rashad problem and make it a competitive fight. I expect Rashad to keep it standing and either strike to a uanimous decision witha a few TD's of his own. After that, Bones will have to step up.

You guys noticed a lot of newly crowned champs seem to get injured after their title win? Shogun after Machida, Cain after Lesnar and now Bones after Shogun. Champ curse I say..


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Davis is so much faster in all aspects than Rashad that it's going to be laughable come fight time. He can shoot for a clinch throw, change to a double, switch to a single faster than Rashad can tweak his nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> The size difference will be pretty considerable as well.



Davis is fast. Very fast. But I don't think the speed difference will be as significant as you suggest. Rashad is as fast a LHW as they come. In terms of shooting for TD's, Davis may be SLIGHTLY better. But I bet in the striking exchanges it will be the other way round. Rashad's comfortable striking and very loose whereas sometimes it seems Davis is tensing up and he has yet to be 100% comfortable with throwing strikes the way he can shoot. I guess that will come with experience, but don't be surprised to see Rashad beat Davis to the punch on most striking exchanges.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't disagree Dark Knight. One thing I want to add is, if Rashad convincingly beats Davis then I'd bet a lot on him beating Jones as well.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry meant to say slightly *faster instead of better. Yeah man, beating Davis will give Rashad a lot of momentum going into the Jones fight and maybe the odds won't be so lopsided. But at the same time I can't see Rashad devasting Davis. I think he'll beat him, but it won't be the most convincing victory just due to Davis' potential. Still, as long as Bones Jones has nightmares about his great fall from grace, i'll be satisfied either way. :thumb02:


----------

